# kqueue and watching lots of files for modification



## jhanssen (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm developing a program that needs to watch lots of files (potentially thousands upon thousands) for modification and kqueue seems to have problems dealing with this since I apparently need to open(2) each and every file that I want to watch. Is there really no way of doing this on FreeBSD? inotify on Linux and fsevents on OS X works just fine on those platforms.

Thanks!


----------

